# Heard this yet?



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

This is the first cut off of the "Free - Live At The BBC". Click Here and enjoy.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd LOVE to hear this, but I can't seem to get it, or your site.

Is this a new CD just out?

Rodgers and Kossoff, a great team.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I just clicked on the link and it worked for me. I wonder if there was some glitch when you tried it. I re-did the link so give it another go.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey cool , I was fooling with "all right now " just last week !will have to look for that cd ! Wonder what guitar he's playing , sound's like a Gib ?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool stuff. Paul Kossoff never seems to get the credit, I think he deserved. Kind of like Mike Bloomfield that way. Too bad both died young with drug problems.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it's his 59 Les Paul. Probably Marshall or Orange amps. IIRC, he had a 58 as well.

Great cd and the dvd is interesting as well. I got them both off Amazon.


----------

